# Wanted: Quill stem, 110mm



## turbo tim (14 Aug 2007)

*Sold: Quill stem, 110mm*

Needed for my fixie project, Cinelli XA or 1A quill stem, silver, length 110 or 100mm. Another brand will do but Cinelli #1 choice. Anyone?
Thanks in advance ! 

Got one now thanks.


----------



## onb (16 Aug 2007)

I have this for sale for £5.00 plus postage.I will give it a wipe first.


----------



## Chuffy (16 Aug 2007)

onb (you're not OldNewBiker are you?) er, that's just a stem. A quill stem is the old fashioned one piece jobby with a right hand bend that goes into the top of the steerer tube....


----------



## onb (16 Aug 2007)

Yup thats me and on revisting this thread I realised the error of my ways .Still I was never too hot on technical stuff


----------



## Chuffy (16 Aug 2007)




----------



## turbo tim (17 Aug 2007)

Thanks all, but now sorted.


----------

